# Heading to the Provo



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I am heading to the Provo river tomorrow in hopes of catching some trout. I will post up a report tomorrow evening, hopefully with some pics of gorgeous trout. 

Cheddar


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Good luck! I watched a guy reel in a nice one this morning as I drove up the canyon.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Well we made it. What a beautiful day for fishing. When we arrived at 9:00 it was 26 degrees and 37 degrees when we left at 2:00. I landed a nice brown of about 15-16 inches right away. Hooked into a couple nice ones after that but only for about 5 seconds before I lost em. I don't know why? -O,-
Landed a few more browns around 12 inches or so and then.... a hatch was on!! Literally Hundreds of fish all around jumping out of the water and feeding off the tops. I tried to catch them with some dries but they would have none of it. The only bug I saw was a little green bodied thing with long legs and clear to grayish wings? Any guesses? Anyway decided to try a wooly bugger through this pool that clearly had at least 50 fish in it and got on hit off that. 
I should change my name to RustyFishman. If I knew what I was doing, I could have easily had 30-45 fish today. As I was returning to the truck the felt sole on my old Hodgman boots came right off. Time for a new pair of wading boots. Any suggestions on what is good now a days (best value of quality).
I cant wait to do it again.

Cheddar


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Probably a blue winged olive mayfly. Midges work well this time of year. Simms has some good boots Freestone for Bout 100$. Ive had some since 2005. I use them a ton and they are in great shape. The cheaper you buy the more often you have to replace. Orvis has some good quality ones as well.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Why am I losing so many fish? Am I just not setting the hook well? I would think once a fish is on they're on but I guess not. I am always afraid of ripping it out of their mouth.

Cheddar


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you bend your barbs?. If you do that might contribute. It doesn't take much slack in the line to pop that hook out. It's one of the frustrating things about fly fishing. Sometimes it takes a small miracle to keep those things hooked. Part of the fun.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Some days are just like that. Lots of hookups but a bunch get unbuttoned before you get them in. Especially if you are using small fly sizes. Other days, they all seem to stay on. 

One possibility is if you are nymphing, and get a bite, always set the hook in a downstream direction. When feeding on nymphs, the fish is almost always facing upstream. A downstream hookset will ram the fly right in the mouth while setting straight up or upstream has a fair likelihood of missing altogether or getting a poor hookset.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Some days are just like that. Lots of hookups but a bunch get unbuttoned before you get them in. Especially if you are using small fly sizes. Other days, they all seem to stay on.
> 
> One possibility is if you are nymphing, and get a bite, always set the hook in a downstream direction. When feeding on nymphs, the fish is almost always facing upstream. A downstream hookset will ram the fly right in the mouth while setting straight up or upstream has a fair likelihood of missing altogether or getting a poor hookset.


Great advice.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Catherder said:


> Some days are just like that. Lots of hookups but a bunch get unbuttoned before you get them in. Especially if you are using small fly sizes. Other days, they all seem to stay on.
> 
> One possibility is if you are nymphing, and get a bite, always set the hook in a downstream direction. When feeding on nymphs, the fish is almost always facing upstream. A downstream hookset will ram the fly right in the mouth while setting straight up or upstream has a fair likelihood of missing altogether or getting a poor hookset.


This is brilliant! I never thought of that before. I am wanting to head back up on Friday and try again. I have the fever.

Rustyfishman,
I mean Cheddar


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> This is brilliant! I never thought of that before. I am wanting to head back up on Friday and try again. I have the fever.
> 
> Rustyfishman,
> I mean Cheddar


I'm headed up today around 1:30 or so if you wanna come, I can show ya a couple of my fly fishing techniques.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

spencerD said:


> I'm headed up today around 1:30 or so if you wanna come, I can show ya a couple of my fly fishing techniques.


Oh man I would love to join you. That is awfully kind of you, but today I have a family thing that starts at 2:00. Perhaps another time?

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I had so much fun on Tuesday that I convinced my brother to go up again today. Did pretty well the first part of the day. It slowed down quite abit after noon. All browns. Two about 15-16inches and a few in the 10-12 range. Very bueatiful colors. I love fall fishing!

Cheddar


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Are you fishing the middle or the lower?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

middle


----------



## JasonDean82 (Dec 25, 2014)

So have any of you been up lately? I've been fishing the big cottonwood canyon creek and have been successful on it the last three times now. I went up on Sunday December 21st in a pretty heavy snow and I pulled a decent cutthroat. Any one been on that creek yet.


----------

